# [ENP] War of the Burning Sky Campaign Guide



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2007)

[imager]http://enworld.rpgnow.com/products/product_20979.JPG[/imager]The free War of the Burning Sky Campaign Guide is now available for download!  This guide is a 20-page PDF designed for GMs running the War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga (players should instead download the free Player's Guide).  In this _free_ download, GMs will find: a detailed overview of the entire campaign saga, a timeline for the War of the Burning Sky, details on how to run adbridged campaigns dealing with only part of the saga, advice on tweaking the saga to fit into your own, or another published campaign setting, suggestions for expanding the campaign with numerous hooks for side plots and adventures, rules material covering magic items, alternate class abilities, special feats, new monsters such as the trillith, and more.  

And remember, the _War of the Burning Sky _ Campaign Saga subscription pre-order is only available at the reduced price of $34.99 for a couple more days.  As soon as the first adventure of the saga, _The Scouring of Gate Pass_, is released, the subscription will go back to its normal price of $49.99.  _The Scouring of Gate Pass_, and all subsequent adventures in the 12-part saga, will retail individually at $5.99.


----------



## dpmcalister (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to these scenarios (although I probably won't be running them for a while yet).


----------



## crow81 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Summoned Creatures and the Burning Sky*

The affect of the Burning Sky reads that teleportation causes fire damage. It lists summoning as a form of Teleportation. 

Does this mean that if a wizard cast Summon Monster it bust into flames when it appears? 

That could be a cool weapon: just drop flaming creatures into the enemy lines and let them reak havoc


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 30, 2007)

The campaign guide specifically mentions that creatures take 1d6 points of fire damage when summoned, which would not set them on fire unless you're summoning, like, a paper golem.


----------

